# Geared live steam and grades



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

The Heisler has me intrgued but I was wondering without R/C what
kind of grade would it (or the Shay or Climax) be able to tackle?

Trying to think about grade maximums (up and down)

Thanks
Lorna


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about _maximum_ grade but my Shay will climb a 7% grade without seeming to break a sweat and it's traction effort is greater than a Connie (2-8-0) by a car on 4% grades.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several friends who run geared locos on my RR with 3 1/2 % grades. They run up and down the grades at pretty much the same speed with no change in throttle setting.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

All I can say is that the grade just before Whittier (or is it Whitticker?) on the Cass Scenic Railway is just a bit over 10%. It is relatively short, but the prorotype geared steamers shove their trains up that grade daily. I suppose the models can do as well for a similar short distance, say 25 real feet or less.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen. The grade on paper would be no more than 2.5% but just trying to see if I need to go down (I don't have to go up).


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Are you designing Lorna? 

An enjoyable process!! 

Dirk


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I have seen the Accucraft Heisler pre-production prototype run on a landscaped layout with grades. It behaves better than a rod loco but definitely speedier than a Shay or Climax. The gear ratio is clearly higher on the Heisler. The Heisler had a tendency to hurry down the hills and creep back up whereas the Shay experienced no significant change in speed or performance. I don't want to deter you if you like the Heisler. The grades you are describing are not that severe so you most likely will be fine. The WSL Co #3 Heisler is a really cool looking loco and we had a great time watching it on the layout. I already reserved one myself. For the record, Henner Meinhold (also an MLS member) has a layout with a switchback around 10% and we have run Shays and other misc. geared locos on it with no issues (even hauling steam donkeys up to the top!) Hope you join us gear-heads. We have the most fun ;-)

Regards,


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Right now the only design is on computer using some rail CAD software.

I figured the Shay was slower or lower geared. From the looks of what I have in mind the maximum grade will be around 2.5% if that is any help.

I like all of the geared locomotives but the Heisler holds a special place because I got the privilege of riding behind and a quick cab tour at the Roaring Camp and Big Tress and also when I had a little bit of HO, the very first brass model that my father bought me was a Heisler. 

Thanks for the information.

Lorna


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi All,I had ask SteamTom to post the two pictures above.They were taken at the Mid-West steamup.Bruse was running a Hill climing contest with Shayes.It was set at 35 degrees when the pictures were taken. 
Bob


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

The steepest climb was 62% grade. I never imagined that a loco could climb this steep of grade. The only thing allowed to help it climb was "chalking" the rails.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Bruce,Hope You can Make it up for SHAY DAYS 
July 18th & 19th, Shay Days - Confirmed Steamup 

Annual event on the grounds of Ephraim Shays house and shop area. More information on this event will be coming in the near future. Contact Will Lindley for information on lodging plans and prices.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

62% grade. I never imagined that a loco could climb this steep of grade 
At that angle, you have to worry about the water in the boiler and the steam pickup location!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*That's why some steam locomotives have boilers that are like this...*


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Pete,You have to go up the grade backward so You get steam going to the cyl.If You go front wards You get Hot water to cyl.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Pete,You have to go up the grade backward so You get steam going to the cyl.If You go front wards You get Hot water to cyl."

Bob;

Reminds me of what the (then) old timers used to tell me about the Model T Fords. If they came to a steep hill when low on fuel, they would back up the hill. The Model T's fuel tank was in the back, and it was a simple gravity feed. So, backing up the steep hill allowed the fuel to keep flowing.

Thanks for the explanation,
David Meashey


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

The Model T has the fuel tank under the front seat, was gravity feed, and when going up a steep hill the tank could be lower than the carburetor.


----------

